# NASP arrow repair question



## neutralhills (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi folks,

I've got some NASP Genesis v2 xx75 / 1820 arrows that need points replaced. Can someone recommend the fastest and easiest way to remove the old points? I'd like to do it without damaging a shaft. The parent volunteer who is pulling his hair out would greatly appreciate some advice. 

Thx!

Sean M.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

They are hot glued in. Just heat the point and they should slide right out, the new ones can be put in same way using any flexible hot glue.

-Grant


----------



## neutralhills (Apr 3, 2014)

I thank thee, sir. I'm guessing that hot glue would also be the ideal solution for the AAE Plastinock (taper-fit) nocks for the v1 arrows, as well? I'm sure my wife has a few hot glue guns stashed around here somewhere.

I'm pleased to announce I've got the fletching side of things down cold. 113 arrows so far this year and counting.

Sean M.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

grantmac said:


> They are hot glued in. Just heat the point and they should slide right out, the new ones can be put in same way using any flexible hot glue.
> 
> -Grant


Actually, I think they are epoxied in, not hot glue like most archers use. They are REALLY difficult to get out because the point is such a tiny cone. They include 2-part epoxy with the NASP Maintenance kit.

But the heat method DOES work, just takes a steady hand and some patience.


----------



## neutralhills (Apr 3, 2014)

Half an hour of frustration later this morning I can tell you that boiling water does NOT provide enough heat. And I also can't figure out where my wife stores the candles in our new home. Thinking blowtorch next because either I'm getting these tips out or I'm gonna smelt these dirty @#$%^s in the name of revenge. Tried this after spending an hour clumsily entering archers into nasptournaments.org, so I was in a bad mood to start with.

       

Sean M.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

It takes a torch. Get an acetylene torch from WalMart, Lowes, etc. Heat only the point. Use a pair of pliers and pull them out. 

Why are you replacing them? if it's only because they are bent at the tip I wouldn't worry about it. We have tons that have been shot into wood etc and we still shoot them. That will not affect flight.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Second what Brian says. See if you can find a small homeowner's propane torch used for plumbing repairs. Heat the tip up for a few seconds and then see if you can move it with a pair of pliers. It may take a few cycles of heat to break the glue bond.


----------

